# Help me find this molding!



## thefiend1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey guys,

Im building a cabinet for my folks in a week and im having a really hard time finding molding like in this image. Its a crown molding but ive never seen crown molding that has a 90 degree backside to it. 

Im wondering if anyone knows what kind of style crown this is and where I could get my hands on some.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## thefiend1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Heres another one, im thinking maybe I could even get 2 different kinds of router bits to create it but im not even sure what they are. Any help would be much appreciated.

:thumbsup:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

What you are looking at is not "crown molding" that you would use at the wall ceiling juncture. It is a design that was probably cut by a shaper during manufacturer.

I cut molding such as that using shaper blades on my table saw. I cannot make anything that large, but what I make does the same job, it decorates the edge of the table/desk/cabinet, etc. Many woodworkers also have dedicated shapers that can make larger/more complicated moldings.

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Craftsman molding head*

I think what George meant was one of these ..."shaper blades in my table saw".... They are on E Bay cheaply: http://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8&fr=ytff1-tyc7&p=craftsman molding head&type=

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=craftsman+molding+head

You may be able to make your own profile using one of htem, I donno? Vertical router bits will be more expensive I believe. 
If you could post an actual cross section of the desired molding by making a template of thin cardboard that would help both you and any replies here.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The molding is probably manufactured by the company that made the cabinet. They probably made the knives themselves for their own use. You would either have to find the manufacturer that made the cabinet or have someone with a shaper or molder custom make cutting knives to make the molding. Having to make custom cutting knives are expensive. Depending on size I would charge three to four hundred dollars just to make the knives. 

Another option is to make the blades yourself for a cutterhead like this and make the molding on a table saw. You can get blank blades and grind your own designs on the knives. It's time comsuming and a lot of patience is needed to make three knives match each other enough to make the molding but it can be done.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You could start with a small crown moulding found in the box stores, and add "filler wood" to the back/top to accommodate how it will be installed. If done properly, it can look like a single piece of moulding.









 







.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*No need for grinding 3 cutters the same with this one*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Craftsman-B...016?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4abf79cf08

It uses a single cutter and I've heard here that it does OK, maybe George's ? I have the 3 cutter variety myself, don't use it much since I got my router table and I don't make much molding, but I'll keep it just in case. Safety is an issue with all cutters and a proper table saw throat plate insert is a must for these. :yes:
With your 1 week deadline, you may be able to stack some readily available molding in a manner to duplicate the desired profile, as C-man suggests. You will need a template of sorts however for the best result.


----------



## thefiend1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks guys, ive seen some other threads with the idea behind making your own blades but unfortunately I wont have access to a table saw - only a circular saw. I might just have to combine moldings from the big box stores like lowes and home depot - hopefully they will have some in unfinished oak.


----------

